# Disaster strikes!



## Habs73 (Jan 7, 2012)

This evening my 150g started draining onto my nicely finished floor! I now have all livestock in a 50g that I had bought to setup a qt tank on my laundry floor. Most of my rock in my mixing bin with a power head to move some of the water. 

Here are my questions. 

Anyone have experience with Rma replacement through marine land? Tank was special order item from big als. 

Any experience with getting anything for the damaged floor out of marine land? 

Odd thing is it was leaking directly from the centre. Had to be a seam giving way, but why at the centre of the tank? 

Is my rock ok with no heater in it?

Any other advice?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank disaster*

that sucks man .
when was the tank special ordered from big als.
do u have home insurance .
let us know if u need anything to get tank and rocks and livestock going .
cheers 
tom


----------



## Habs73 (Jan 7, 2012)

Found the receipt and big Als will Rma for me. So seems like it will be easy to get the tank replaced, but I was told I have to take up damages directly with marine land. Just wondering if anyone had experience dealing with this?
I do have home insurance so I can cover it that way but that only leads to higher insurance going forward! Really sucks!

Thanks for the offer of help Tom. For now hoping the 50g will make for a nice home. 

Luckily I don't have a ton of coral as we are moving in April and didn't want to have to worry about moving too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I haven't had this experience Thank God but its a lot of work and I will send positive thoughts your way for a quick clean up 
I wanted to chime in and state that your live rock will need heat soon to maintain bacterial colonies. Heat and circulation are necessary so you may need to get a maxi jet and a heater into a garbage pail or Rubbermaid container and house it there 
I have an almost empty 50 ga that would welcome non predator fish for temporary housing


----------



## Nel5 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. I can lend you some powerheads and heaters to keep those liverocks alive. I am in northeast Scarborough.


----------



## Habs73 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Luckily I do have enough power heads and some extra heaters. Spoke with big als and Rma in process. I'll update the process so that God forbid it happens to anyone else at least there's some reference. 

Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd guess that you're going to have a hard time collecting any damages from Marineland other than for the tank.

In a totally different, yet very similar situation, I had a rental hot water tank burst and flood my basement. It did nearly 10k in damage, and in spite of the fact that I was actively paying a rental on the tank, the rental company flat refused to even consider compensating me for damages to the basement. (Home owners insurance covered it luckily).


----------

